# Wood door trim inserts



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

I have 6 doors im my house. I'm half way though the 6 and have decided that stripping is not worth it. I plant to cut THIN pine down, 45 it or whatever it needs, and glue onto kerfs. Question is, what kind of glue do you recommend? I'm sure i will end up building 45 frame pieces to apply equal pressure across areas.


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

I have 6 wooden doors in my house, rather than buy new I am stripping and refinishing. Halfway through I decided that the interior trim is a waste of time to refinish, I would rather apply a flat angle on top of the route. My question is what glue/filler to use??? I will most likely build 45 angles to apply a little pressure when gluing. The face will b made with thin pine and I will custom fit at angles.

I will try and attach pics, im new here and not sure how this site works...no success...I deleted the pics from my phone.

I will ask what is WRONG with this site?! I have hd to retype multiple words to get correct spelling in there, apply is apple and kerf is kern! Aggravating! I would say it's my phone but I have not had this issue before.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Spell checking is generally not part of any site. It is usually controlled by the device being used. 

A sketch of what you are trying to describe would be very useful I cannot picture in my mind just what it is that you describe.

gmc


----------



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

I read the post several times and I can't picture what is trying to be accomplished. A sketch would be fine like George said if you don't have the pics anymore.

As far as the website, I have never seen the website do autocorrect.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

It happens on my Ipad.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't understand your question. Can you elaborate and maybe include a sketch of what you are trying to do?
Having asked that, probably most any yellow or white PVA glue will work on wood in an interior environment.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

alecia.dooley said:


> I have 6 doors im my house. I'm half way though the 6 and have decided that stripping is not worth it. I plant to cut THIN pine down, 45 it or whatever it needs, and glue onto kerfs. Question is, what kind of glue do you recommend? I'm sure i will end up building 45 frame pieces to apply equal pressure across areas.



Do you have pictures of what your trying to do or the area your trying to trim?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a duplicate post on the same subject.

G


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

GeorgeC said:


> This is a duplicate post on the same subject.
> 
> G



Yes! I didn't know the first 1 took and now I don't know how to delete!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Here are some pictures. I work nights and this is the first thing I did!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> Do you have pictures of what your trying to do or the area your trying to trim?



















































Here you go! I will rip the pieces down of course...that is just a scap piece i grabbed to see if it would fit. I


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So your trying to cover the inside door trim?


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Exactly


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So you intend to cut enough off to leave it proud with a profile?

Alecia.... I think once everyone is following what your trying to accomplish, they will start making suggestions..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Alecia.... Are you trying to give an old door an "Applied molding" look?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> So your trying to cover the inside door trim?





alecia.dooley said:


> Exactly


Rather than cover that sloped detail, I'd use my router and a straight bit to remove it. You'll need a guide to keep it straight but that can be done pretty easily. Then apply a new molding of your choice.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Alicia, yes you can do what you’re talking about, you just have to lower the profile and overlap IOW not so much wood, something like a 1x2.

You can rout a similar profile in it if you wanted.

Routing off the profile is a bad idea IMO b/c it might expose too much of the groove.


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Rather than cover that sloped detail, I'd use my router and a straight bit to remove it. You'll need a guide to keep it straight but that can be done pretty easily. Then apply a new molding of your choice.



Hhhhmmmmmm, I agree, use my plunge router....or maybe my trim if i have a big enough bit. Have to think!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

DrRobert said:


> Alicia, yes you can do what you’re talking about, you just have to lower the profile and overlap IOW not so much wood, something like a 1x2.
> 
> You can rout a similar profile in it if you wanted.
> 
> Routing off the profile is a bad idea IMO b/c it might expose too much of the groove.


 I hear you on the routing might not be the way to go.

Of course the wood will be ripped down, that is just a scrap thin piece i grabbed to visualize the idea.

I am mainly concerned with the glue. The trim will be painted but the door will only be varnished, so i want it NOT to show at all! Hence the 45D pressure piece to hold the length in place. AND when I do that i will do the vert pieces, then the horz ones. IOW? I know IMO...


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> So you intend to cut enough off to leave it proud with a profile?
> 
> Alecia.... I think once everyone is following what your trying to accomplish, they will start making suggestions..


no if proud means stick out, the face will be flush


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

I have 6 doors im my house. I'm half way though the 6 and have decided that stripping is not worth it. I plant to cut THIN pine down, 45 it or whatever it needs, and glue onto kerfs. Question is, what kind of glue do you recommend? I'm sure i will end up building 45 frame pieces to apply equal pressure across areas.


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

I have 6 wooden doors in my house, rather than buy new I am stripping and refinishing. Halfway through I decided that the interior trim is a waste of time to refinish, I would rather apply a flat angle on top of the route. My question is what glue/filler to use??? I will most likely build 45 angles to apply a little pressure when gluing. The face will b made with thin pine and I will custom fit at angles.

I will try and attach pics, im new here and not sure how this site works...no success...I deleted the pics from my phone.

I will ask what is WRONG with this site?! I have hd to retype multiple words to get correct spelling in there, apply is apple and kerf is kern! Aggravating! I would say it's my phone but I have not had this issue before.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Spell checking is generally not part of any site. It is usually controlled by the device being used. 

A sketch of what you are trying to describe would be very useful I cannot picture in my mind just what it is that you describe.

gmc


----------



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

I read the post several times and I can't picture what is trying to be accomplished. A sketch would be fine like George said if you don't have the pics anymore.

As far as the website, I have never seen the website do autocorrect.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

It happens on my Ipad.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't understand your question. Can you elaborate and maybe include a sketch of what you are trying to do?
Having asked that, probably most any yellow or white PVA glue will work on wood in an interior environment.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

alecia.dooley said:


> I have 6 doors im my house. I'm half way though the 6 and have decided that stripping is not worth it. I plant to cut THIN pine down, 45 it or whatever it needs, and glue onto kerfs. Question is, what kind of glue do you recommend? I'm sure i will end up building 45 frame pieces to apply equal pressure across areas.



Do you have pictures of what your trying to do or the area your trying to trim?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a duplicate post on the same subject.

G


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

GeorgeC said:


> This is a duplicate post on the same subject.
> 
> G



Yes! I didn't know the first 1 took and now I don't know how to delete!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Here are some pictures. I work nights and this is the first thing I did!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> Do you have pictures of what your trying to do or the area your trying to trim?



















































Here you go! I will rip the pieces down of course...that is just a scap piece i grabbed to see if it would fit. I


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So your trying to cover the inside door trim?


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Exactly


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So you intend to cut enough off to leave it proud with a profile?

Alecia.... I think once everyone is following what your trying to accomplish, they will start making suggestions..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Alecia.... Are you trying to give an old door an "Applied molding" look?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> So your trying to cover the inside door trim?





alecia.dooley said:


> Exactly


Rather than cover that sloped detail, I'd use my router and a straight bit to remove it. You'll need a guide to keep it straight but that can be done pretty easily. Then apply a new molding of your choice.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Alicia, yes you can do what you’re talking about, you just have to lower the profile and overlap IOW not so much wood, something like a 1x2.

You can rout a similar profile in it if you wanted.

Routing off the profile is a bad idea IMO b/c it might expose too much of the groove.


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Rather than cover that sloped detail, I'd use my router and a straight bit to remove it. You'll need a guide to keep it straight but that can be done pretty easily. Then apply a new molding of your choice.



Hhhhmmmmmm, I agree, use my plunge router....or maybe my trim if i have a big enough bit. Have to think!


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

DrRobert said:


> Alicia, yes you can do what you’re talking about, you just have to lower the profile and overlap IOW not so much wood, something like a 1x2.
> 
> You can rout a similar profile in it if you wanted.
> 
> Routing off the profile is a bad idea IMO b/c it might expose too much of the groove.


 I hear you on the routing might not be the way to go.

Of course the wood will be ripped down, that is just a scrap thin piece i grabbed to visualize the idea.

I am mainly concerned with the glue. The trim will be painted but the door will only be varnished, so i want it NOT to show at all! Hence the 45D pressure piece to hold the length in place. AND when I do that i will do the vert pieces, then the horz ones. IOW? I know IMO...


----------



## alecia.dooley (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> So you intend to cut enough off to leave it proud with a profile?
> 
> Alecia.... I think once everyone is following what your trying to accomplish, they will start making suggestions..


no if proud means stick out, the face will be flush


----------

